# Form and draw length



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Of those two photos, the 30" looks the best, but it's nearly impossible to be sure over the internet. There is a lot more to it than just DL

Draw length equals alignment. Everyone has an optimum alignment that results in the best steadiness of which an archer is capable. Usually it also results in the least muscle engagement. However there is a lot more to it than just DL. You can read some of it in posts by AT member da white shoe.

Since you are happy with the results that you are getting now, you might try experimenting with different draw lengths. Be sure to give each DL at least a couple of weeks so you can give it an honest evaluation. Make your adjustments in increments of 1/8". 

Don't base the DL on the module. It's really easy to be significantly different than the module or what is written on the bottom limb.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## Praeger (Jan 7, 2011)

Without the benefit of watching you draw and shoot, the 30" looks better (although it looks like you are aiming down). Photo doesn't show much below waist, but alignment looks good.


----------

